# Swift Sundance



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

We bought a new Sundance October 2005 and have had real issues with the electrics tripping out. We have been told that some models have inferior electric boxes and need to be replaced with a siemans upgrade.
Also we have had water ingress within the double glazed widows (now replaced under warranty) One issue that I can,t sort out though is the sink takes ages to drain off even when level, any tips or issues you have had ???

Rob :roll:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

We have had a few problems with our Elddis Autoquest 160, there is water getting in from under the large side bunk door, there is a gap about 5mm at the bottom, also some window catches don't shut.

We also have a problem with he waste water taking ages to drain but mentioned this to the dealer who told us that the drain pipe is at right angles to fit in over the fridge which is under the sink this is why it drains slow, but the wash basin in the washroom also drains slowly and the pipe is not obstructed as in the sink unit.

The van is going back to the dealers next week for warranty work.

Peter


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Robcruzin, sorry to hear about your windows, we too had a problem with our elec tripping out. Brownhills replaced it straight away!! well after we waited three weeks for a service spot. It is well known and documented my me on MHF before but they don't class it as a recall - get to your dealer and have it sorted only a 5 min job to change the breaker, will check mine at lunchtime and post a pic.

The draining of the sink is a problem on mine also, it used to be the same with the bathroom but since we had the Beeney Box fitted and they re routed some piping all seems ok. I'm going to re -route the kitchen waste this weekend. Will let you know.


----------

